# Personal EPIRB on sale



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys,

being thinking of safety for my future offshore (inshore really) trips just around the corner

will definitely get a handheld VHF radio but was also thinking of a EPIRB

found this one on sale at Witworths

http://www.gme.net.au/epirb/mt310.php

"fits in your pocket" (pfd pocket)










sounds ideal, not too expensive

for going around Sydney Heads and maybe out wide as far as Good Property (6km) and having a VHF

is a personal EPIRB an overkill ??


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

6km out?

I don't think a personal EPIRB is overkill at all.

I'd get one


----------



## Dzee (Apr 10, 2007)

I remember reading something about epirbs a while back that the goverment will only be monitoring 406MHz in the future - so I googled and found this document ....

http://www.marinesafety.vic.gov.au/...ad6966122ae1dca256ec2001732f7/$FILE/Radio.pdf

It says on that pdf - From Feb1 2009 only 406MHz epirbs will be detected by satellite - and the epirb you have featured does not have 406Mhz so you will only have 18months use out of it.

Someone with better knowledge than me should add to the thread now ...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Dzee. Great first post - I was about to post the same warning.

Steve, EPIRBS are not cheap and you will be better off with a 400MHz one. BTW, I had working phone coverage (telstra) last time I was at good property (6km out). Don't know if that is always the case


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know a lot about it. but I do know that the new ones are unique to the owner. What I mean by that is the EPIRB has a note on it that when activated gives to the coast guard a description of the owner, name, age sex, height, emergency contact info etc + a description of the boat and how many occupants it can carry.

I was very interested to watch a real-time rescue recently where the boat owner who was in real distress called the police on her mobile phone. Apart from the obvious troubles with coverage she was having - she insisted she was at location X - so the helicopters started a search there, but when the search failed to locate the boat the rescue swimmer then asked her to describe her location and she described (from memory) North Head - approx 30 kilometers away.

Phones are ok - but an EPIRB will give a precise location & (in the case of the new digital ones) a lot of extra vital information to the rescuers should that become necessary.

My own safety gear list includes;
* Trek PFD - worn at all times in kayak
* EPIRB - in PFD
* Flare - in PFD
* Light stick - in PFD
* Torch - in PFD
* Whistle - in PFD
* Signaling mirror - in PFD
* Radio - on PFD
* Knife - on PFD
* first aid kit - carried in kayak


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

Definately not worth buying the MT310.As the others have stated the analogue type PLB/EPIRB series will not be detected from Feb.2009 on,that is a fact.You are far better of buying a new digital 406mhz unit.They are between $150 and $300 dearer but give better coverage,are more acurate and,as previously stated,once registered the Authorities have all your relevant details in the event of an activation.One point to remember though is that as the smaller units are Personal Locator Beacons (PLB) they will not float upright in the water when activated,unlike a full Marine EPIRB.It may be worthwhile looking at attaching some sort of flotation,eg a heavy duty stubby holder or similar so you do not have to hold it out of the water while you are waiting to be rescued.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> was very interested to watch a real-time rescue recently where the boat owner who was in real distress called the police on her mobile phone. Apart from the obvious troubles with coverage she was having - she insisted she was at location X - so the helicopters started a search there, but when the search failed to locate the boat the rescue swimmer then asked her to describe her location and she described (from memory) North Head - approx 30 kilometers away.


Too true pheonix, working in and running a volunteer rescue base for many years i can tell you the biggest problem was finding people who were offshore and didn't have a clue where they were. I had a guy somewhere off sydney said he could see a surflafsaver clubs house and insisted that we should be able to find him off that :? don't know if he realised how many clubhouses there are along the northern beachs and the biggest mistake was reading the compass backwards, like were NE of lion island when really they are SW.

Steve go for the new epirb 406mhz, but get a VHF radio first at longy at least four different coast stations can here you.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh....see....lucky I asked
I thought I had read something about new freq or something...
the pr!ck that tried to sell it to me didnt mention that at all... :evil:

I guess I will have to save a bit more.... 
and get this :










Key Benefits & Features:

AquaFix 406 GPS I/O PLB (GPS Interface and Onboard GPS)

Smallest and most functional P-EPIRB available; can be easily carried in a pack or on a life jacket; small enough to wear on deck by yachting racers, crew, solo cruisers, or any marine enthusiast. Powered by 2 Lithium battery packs, 5 year replacement life (11 year storage). Limited Warranty: 5 years.

Features

* Onboard GPS engine with proprietary FastACQ technology acquires lat/lon when the unit is activated if externally obtained GPS co-ordinates are not present, providing position to within 100 metres. Can update every 20 minutes as allowed
* Patented proprietary electronics package for faster, more stable 406 frequency transmission
* Operating life exceeds 24 hours @ -20°C to + 55°C with class 2 battery
* Multiple test options allow testing of battery power, GPS data confirmation, internal circuitry; battery power indicator alerts user that less than 24 hours of operating life remains
* Stylish, protective P-EPIRB holster allows for vertical or horizontal mounting options on life jackets, foul weather gear and safety harnesses.

Specifications

* Size: 44 x 145 x 77mm
* Weight: 343g.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah - I got to look into getting a couple of new EPIRBs late December or early January.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

BCF have a 406 MHz EPIRB in their current catalogue for $399. They state that it's accurate to within 5 km, surely these things are more accurate than that & this is probably typo error? I'd hate to be in trouble in the water & have searchers covering an area 10km across.

What price range does the AquaFix 406 sit in? I see this one claims to provide position to within 100 metres so that's a much more reassuring accuracy.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY6Q2MwAAEdfgAAQVYfPIp/jXAo/7//wMAFNRINT1NJhNU9PVPU09qnqHqBp5RobU9MpkGhhoaAAADQAAAAA00TQphqm1PUBo9TQ9QAeo9QPUaeUFg6Dhw/vTRnJJvEdynP50FJBzi2kOCV1fiP40jY/LxWMsJD4KV0iI+mzUZRIV2zIenPIXOod/qGPDxpI1jXxKMvIszw2NF7sH2777n4Hafnevad2OTKKBj7yiwDQEKOsZt1bcPkYSjOqDFHeJDDMYjKQGSFCgryVmqQKw1VzEP3E2RBNTK1OzeSz1V1CyIq2vXVDRdGckCdGo4uhbpv0QTBQDQoIa7TbEmitO++Lm9l/hK2cCFvaT8Sc5QrhBS1UHUuCFhqfKQq1c2OkUzc1Tbpi6yzr5RoIy/ZyFi4jWVMRU0rhMLR7u+3WiFkKTTbcFtIZ0mEFrKkRIkQRIIkAQi8Vi7hsQTLTEyJhrHoqKVBhdu/xdyRThQkI6Q2MwA==


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

5KM Radius whats that all about :shock: :shock:

I looked at this all day yesterday and the cheapest that I could find was with Whitworths, make sure you have the Interface + Onboard GPS, its worth the extra dollars. This little baby will find you within 100M, thats a little differant :shock:

I should of told my wife thats what I wanted for my birthday today, guess I will have to order it myself, oh well :lol: :lol:

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemd ... lutePage=1


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Accurate to within 5Km!!! that's 25 kilometers square - a huge search area. :shock: :shock:

Has anyone tried to spot a kayak from even a few hundred meters away in bad weather? Damm - I'd hope to have a good quality strobe with me the day I needed that.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Once a boat is sent to the area they can have a personal epirb signal direction finder on board and drive right to you. Just don't expect the volunteers to have one or even the WP's as they are around $3000 per unit.

Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It is a big search area, and there can be problems gettting a signal out if in a bush situation (such as being stuck at the bottom of a canyon). But I'd still much rather have a system with me that alerts people I'm in trouble and need help...especially in remote regional areas with less traffic about.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

The older style has a 20km radius :shock:

That is why you need to carry flares, a 'V-sheet', signalling mirror (old CD is great) and whistle - to help your rescuers find you when they are in the vicinity

Cheers Mike


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt many boaties would know what a V sheet was or looked like.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> I doubt many boaties would know what a V sheet was or looked like.


I thought it was part of the required safety equipment, but checking the WA regs, I was wrong :shock:  :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

James Blunt would sing -

Got to ask yourself the question
Where are you now?
They've got a semi by the sea

Sorry couldnt resist 

Cheers Mike


----------

